Ask HN: What are your New Years resolutions? - gallerdude
======
Red_Tarsius
1\. Overcome Internet addiction. I've used the computer to shield me from
negative thoughts, thus hindering my professional and emotional development.
I've been following a new schedule in the last weeks. It keeps track of
working time (16 chunks of pomodoro), real life duties, sleep and hours spent
online. It's important not to let myself go autopilot.

2\. Get the goddamn degree.

3\. Always go to bed early and sleep for 8 hours.

4\. Be more patient and appreciate the benefits of a daily routine (tortoise)
over crunch time (hare).

------
dukeflukem
Figure out what I can do to be happy with my career given constraints in my
life and what I want from life. E.g. I could have a great career but a
miserable life if I leave my family but that would make me utterly miserable
and probably depressed too so is self defeating. I'm not a Steve Jobs or Elon
Musk type but I can't stand just cranking out code for the next JIRA each day
I need something between. 9-5 and a startup.

~~~
muzani
80000hours.org is a good place to look. They're a non profit dedicated to
helping people find meaningful careers.

------
iDemonix
1\. Build a proper morning routine

2\. Meditate more

3\. Cycle a lot more

4\. Cut out drugs/drink

5\. Live by 'Shipped is better than perfect' and actually release something

And mostly - Spend more time with my fiancée and dog - the stuff that matters

~~~
muzani
I did much of this in 2017. I didn't find meditation more productive, but I
was already a very mindful person.

One tip I'd give is to simply make it consistent instead of long. I stick to
one breath.

I suffered from overdiscipline as well. Sometimes it's effective to just be
impulsive, and you don't want your morning routine to get in the way of
productive impulse.

------
muzani
1\. Be nicer. Avoid fighting whenever possible. Smile at people I don't like.
Wish more people to be happy.

2\. Go fast but never run. Going too fast is unproductive. Paramedics don't
run. Push past the point of resistance, but stop long before the point of
congestion.

3\. Donate 10% of income to charity.

------
matchmike1313
1) Read 25 books

2) Go to the Gym 50 times

3) Visit 2 new countries

4) Create Colorado 14ers app for Android and iOS

5) Meditate 100 times

~~~
muzani
I'd be careful with quantifiable resolutions. I did some of these before. When
you choose to read X amount of books and so on, you'll be likely to pick easy
books, instead of a difficult book or rereading something multiple times.

Meditate 100 times is great because it turns it into a habit. But have to be
careful with it otherwise.

------
quantummkv
1\. Start shipping my projects. 2\. Cut down on binge watching and reading.
3\. Finally start writing the blog i have procrastinating about for a year.

------
source99
1\. Track calories in

2\. Track calories out

3\. Fast 25 days

4\. Meditate 100 * 15 minutes

5\. Convince my customer to take on the busy work part of my SW engine

6\. Integrate ML into SW engine.

------
drakonka
Eat less sugar.

